# OOPS my finger slipped.



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

By the morning I will have my target,,, By weeks end I will have my destruction.


Here comes the Pound.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ohhhh. he sounds series


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

uh oh. somebody's in trouble


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Big hurt Is coming*


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Tracking 4 targets - need higher clearance for one of them. Can I get a Sr. Officers blessin?


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

=o...kaboom


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This sounds interesting....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope those bombs wreck Chaos--

Hey Hey-1000


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

duck and cover:huh_oh:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Mikes going to bring the Pain!!


----------



## Len___T (Mar 1, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Tracking 4 targets - need higher clearance for one of them. Can I get a Sr. Officers blessin?


Blessing????You dont need no stinking blessing....Just do it...len


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't underestimate the power of the dark side


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am workign on getting my first bomb together, and am waiting for just the right victim MUAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

do most people have their mailing address on their profile?
lol i just added mine in my wish list....new to the site ha


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Smoke them all like a pack of pall mall


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Go get em!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Light them up!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Tracking 4 targets - need higher clearance for one of them. Can I get a Sr. Officers blessin?


Don't you know the rules??? You ask for FORGIVENESS, not PERMISSION!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> do most people have their mailing address on their profile?
> lol i just added mine in my wish list....new to the site ha


Yes, they do. But you have to have a certain number of posts before you can see them. I think it's 25.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

If I'm a senior officer I say - "Bombs Away"!

:huh_oh: :arghhhh: :errrr:

Even if I'm not - I still say "Bombs Away"!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Bring the rain, brother.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

2 targets selected post office after some shut eye.

Fire in the hole, 1 Newbie Device airborne. 2nd loading,


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Dc 0103 8555 7494 1847 Blah.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ummm hmmm. Noob getting ready to take on the big boys?


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup, might not last as long as you all, but I got a trick or two - y? Maybe all I need is one shot.:errrr:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

be careful who you mess with


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Somebody calls 911. Somebody get wounded!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm shakin' in my boots! LOL


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Somebody calls 911. Somebody get wounded!


Whatever you do, DON'T CALL 911! KhaoticMedic will show up in person! You don't really want that, now do you? You're better off letting the mailbox take the hit.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice puppy ,Does he bite?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Yup, might not last as long as you all, but I got a trick or two - y? Maybe all I need is one shot.:errrr:


You're from my old home state of RI and if I know anything about Rhode Islanders they are all talk and no action 

Oh wait I'm one deep down, what am I talking about


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

baboruger said:


> You're from my old home state of RI and if I know anything about Rhode Islanders they are all talk and no action
> 
> Oh wait I'm one deep down, what am I talking about


Dont know how "OLD" is old but lest we forget our ties and think is he really crazy?????? Does he think he can survive. - i wanna see just how far I can go. Maybe expand Khaos Inc. you all got IBB and this mysterious bomber, why not a NE Connection.

As far as cute puppy - Thanxs, oh you mean me, and calling 911 - well the number has been disconnected - no further information is available. Smile - kee people wondering what ya thinking.,


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...love the dog...bad.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Give'em hell!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I just felt the wrath. Even with my severed arm, I thank you kind sir.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL cool stuff! Bombing looks like its a blast, Hmmmmm makes the old wheels start turning.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

calls for stratagey


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

snifff sniff roasted Noob, smoke em well sir.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Im just glad you got rid of that creepy avatar


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey that was a self potrait on poker nights.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

2nd package feels light, ----- let me adjust a few things here.


----------

